# What is the best short shift kit for b14 sr20de's



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I know this is going to be a little opinion based, but what shifters does everyone use? I have been looking at B&M and also Pacesetter, but I would like to hear what everybody has and what works for them.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i use the old school Courtesy shortshifter + the classic Trust knob

I love it


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I know this is going to be a little opinion based, but what shifters does everyone use? I have been looking at B&M and also Pacesetter, but I would like to hear what everybody has and what works for them.


Haha. Be warned, you're going to get a lot of posts from stubborn people who think what they have is best (car communities have so many of those. That's why I dislike cars so much).

My car has the pacesetter shifter with the nylon pivot ball set at about half-height to keep the shifter tall enough. It's not a quick and easy install, especially if you have a lot of rusted nuts/bolts underneath like I did.

Your biggest concern is going to be the quality of the materials. A broken shifter can easily lead to big problems (believe me. I've seen what can happen when a shifter breaks in half), but it seems quite hard to find a truly awful shifter nowadays. Since no one seems to have X-rayed anything but the Pacesetter and B&M short shifters, you'll have to go by reviews and reports on that one. Good luck.


----------



## vanillarice (Sep 29, 2002)

*B&M baby!*

I would definitely hafta recommend the B&M kit for sure. I got mine fer about $135 thru Summit and I must say it is still to this day the best upgrade I have dun to my ride. It made the shifting rock solid and decreased the travel significantly. So now the travel from 1st to 2nd gear is about the travel it used to be from 1st to neutral...that's how much of a difference it made. I'm not sure about any others out there but you should definitely consider B&M. Good luck dude!


----------



## Jaysecter (Jul 27, 2004)

Ya my best opinion would be to say what I have..... B&M....


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

top speed is what I run... Never had a problem.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I highly recommend the PaceSetter. Haven't missed a 2-3 shift since it went in. And have another one waiting to install in the other car.  

Short shifter + ES shift bushing + Redline tranny fluid = :thumbup:


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

b&m....its sooo true... u get what u pay for


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

vanillarice said:


> I would definitely hafta recommend the B&M kit for sure. I got mine fer about $135 thru Summit and I must say it is still to this day the best upgrade I have dun to my ride. It made the shifting rock solid and decreased the travel significantly. So now the travel from 1st to 2nd gear is about the travel it used to be from 1st to neutral...that's how much of a difference it made. I'm not sure about any others out there but you should definitely consider B&M. Good luck dude!



Thats what I like to hear, I am leaning towards the B&M, I wish I knew someone who had the Stillen kit, it looks the part....


----------



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

I just installed the Robo Shifter I bought on ebay for $45. It is working fine. I am satisfied with it, but then I don't know how a B&M would feel. But if you go through all the work with the install and have the money go with the tried and ture.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i got one off Ebay.. you know the Ebay special and well...as of recently i have had to rebuild my motor because of the sloppiness of it... when it comes to this part atleast... well, you get what you pay for!


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

Get a B&M you cant go wrong :thumbup: , you will be amazed i promise.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

It just depends on how much money you are willing to spend. The top speed shifter was very inexpensive, but worked great.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i got the pacesetter and have no problem with it, adjustable shift is super cool by the way just as a few others recommended please get redline tranny fluid and es shifter bushing, i got em and love em


----------



## elcocorotese-r (Aug 26, 2004)

*B&M has been good to me...*



CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I know this is going to be a little opinion based, but what shifters does everyone use? I have been looking at B&M and also Pacesetter, but I would like to hear what everybody has and what works for them.


Yo seriously I got the B&M short throw shifter I really like it the hardest thing I encountered in the proccess of installation was removing the heat shield thats it the rest was easy good luck and pick the one you want try something new thats always good peace.....


----------

